# help!!!!!!!!!!need to gain lbm



## tuneups (Apr 2, 2010)

hi ive bin on a very sucesfull diet over last three an half months and have gone from 108kg(36%bf) to 81kg( 14%bf) and im looking like a new man lol but i was using a holiday coming up as motivation i now realise that i could do with adding a bit of muscle. to get the look im after, but i dont want to eat to many carbs or increase my calories to much basically my diet is;

half weigh****chers cottage pie (scrape of the potato), 8g's protein and 100 cals

then i train at bout 10am (45 mins weights 25-30 mins interval training(400-500 cals burned)

i eat 3-4 eggwhites right after, 68 cals and 14g's protein

at 12ish i eat 1 tin tuna with extra light mayo, 170ish calories 34g's protein

train again at 4-5pm same as above differnt muscle group though so another 400-500 cals burned (acording to machines and basic knowledge)

3 egg whites and tin of tuna with mayo before 7pm (230ish cals and 45 g's protein)

home and then i drink only iced water till bed

My problem is that allthough im not loosing any muscle (as far as i can tell) i cant seem to gain ive bin on 400mgs of eq ew for last 8 weeks and eca 30 fat burners i feel fine and im looking better than i ever have, and im happy on diet i dont miss anything i have a refeed day every now and again jus wonderin if any one got any advice to help gain even a little muscle with out comprimising my diet or cardio to much could i just add more protein and lift heavier or something i go on holiday in 5 weeks so am not expecting miricales jus need to loose a tiny bit more weight and lean out a bit any ideas any one??????????


----------



## Críostóir (Dec 12, 2009)

whats your height? Well done on your progress so far


----------



## sizar (Nov 13, 2008)

your on steroids for what reason mate ? your diet is complete waste of time and space fair enough you have lost weight you have lost lean body mass too on that diet. not just fat and water... to build muscle you need to eat properly. and is there any particular reason that you need to train twice a day ?


----------



## tuneups (Apr 2, 2010)

Hi im on the eq to try an retain muscle and it has worked im not saying for 1 min i aint lost muscle but if i have its not alot as i look more muscular and defined than i did i was so sick of all the diets you read about i jus started my own i no it has no place in the bodybuilding world which is why im asking for advice i train twice a day cos i work for my self and have the time and its helped me so far. My problem is my metabolism sucked big time if i ate even a moderate amount of carbs i gained weight ive bin training the conventional way for three years train five days rest two eat protein shake right after do cardio etc etc or something like that an it jus wouldn work i tweaked my diet an it got worse i done more cardio an i jus wore my self out this diet leaves me feeling full an healthy but as you say is no good for training for gains so im asking what advice do you have for me with out being blunt i dont want to put fat on obv and my genetics stink so fire away (allso im 5 ft 9 )


----------



## Guest (Apr 4, 2010)

Search for the thread "Clean Bulk 101".


----------



## sizar (Nov 13, 2008)

mate is not about being so blunt and firing away .. but eating pie in the morning is healthy ? since when ? who told you ? the guy at McDonald , ok

first thing i would do is look in the diet section there are plenty of good info there .. look on there formulate a good diet .. reduce the carbs as you like .. and replace some of that calories with healthy Fats .. don't get confuse healthy fats are not bad for you and won't make you gain bodyfat.


----------



## tuneups (Apr 2, 2010)

will do it now thanx m8 Allso jus to probably make my situation seem worse i have bin training twice a day SEVEN days a week for the whole diet :whistling: , go easy my girlfreind has allready given me a roasting lol


----------



## Críostóir (Dec 12, 2009)

twice a day 7 days a week ............ sh!t man thats a bit much. Your not gonna gain much muscle with that


----------



## Guest (Apr 4, 2010)

tuneups said:


> will do it now thanx m8 Allso jus to probably make my situation seem worse i have bin training twice a day SEVEN days a week for the whole diet :whistling: , go easy my girlfreind has allready given me a roasting lol


Oh dear. This has to change and sounds like you know it, so formulate a new training program while you're at it!


----------



## tuneups (Apr 2, 2010)

I wasn saying eating pie was healthy but it was weight watchers and low fat low cal jus something to get me started


----------



## sizar (Nov 13, 2008)

tuneups said:


> will do it now thanx m8 Allso jus to probably make my situation seem worse i have bin training twice a day SEVEN days a week for the whole diet :whistling: , go easy my girlfreind has allready given me a roasting lol[/quote
> 
> that's too much train with weight 4 or 5 times a week and cardio few days 3 or 4 as you wish .. balance it out .. you won't grow like that


----------



## sizar (Nov 13, 2008)

tuneups said:


> I wasn saying eating pie was healthy but it was weight watchers and low fat low cal jus something to get me started


forget weight watchers .. it's crap .. eat a boal of oats and protein shake or some eggs .. best way to start a day


----------



## dudz (Oct 27, 2008)

tuneups said:


> will do it now thanx m8 Allso jus to probably make my situation seem worse i have bin training twice a day SEVEN days a week for the whole diet :whistling: , go easy my girlfreind has allready given me a roasting lol


Weoooow thats a lot of training!


----------



## tuneups (Apr 2, 2010)

i no its all wrong in the back off my mind but its hard to change this the first time in 5 years ive felt like this or had even the top 2 abbs showing or veins etc so its hard to get out off habbit, which is why i think if i hear what im thinking from experienced people it might coax me out of it


----------



## Guest (Apr 4, 2010)

Change is good, go with it IMO.


----------



## tuneups (Apr 2, 2010)

will do bored of the meals now bin eating one every day for last 3 months how much protein should i aim for each day an how often


----------



## Guest (Apr 4, 2010)

1.5g of protein per 1lb of lean body mass each day. Split that into 4-6 meals.


----------



## tuneups (Apr 2, 2010)

ok an wat bout carbs can i leave them out an maybe add some healthy fats????(sorry for the quiz lol)


----------



## sizar (Nov 13, 2008)

tuneups said:


> i no its all wrong in the back off my mind but its hard to change this the first time in 5 years ive felt like this or had even the top 2 abbs showing or veins etc so its hard to get out off habbit, which is why i think if i hear what im thinking from experienced people it might coax me out of it


you are going to have hard time .. gaining weight ., i went from 17 stone to 11 stone really lean got pics in my profile. but i couldn't grow because i was scared to gain fat.. i have been bulking now i'm around 13.10 happy you need to get that fat thing out of your head as long as you train and eat clean you won't ever be FAT


----------



## Guest (Apr 4, 2010)

I wouldn't leave carbs out if you're trying to gain, have some, but don't go overboard. Healthy fats should make up the rest of your calories (don't leave these out, they are essential).


----------



## welshman (May 22, 2008)

sizar said:


> forget weight watchers .. it's crap .. eat a boal of oats and protein shake or some eggs .. best way to start a day


+1 forget weight watchers, anything with [email protected] in the title ain't part of a healthy diet unless it's the real thing 

Seriously though, well done on your progress so far and check out the stickys in the diet section. If you carry on losing like you have been you'll be in single digits in no time.


----------



## tuneups (Apr 2, 2010)

ok ill give it ago if i try an eat 1.5g's protein per lb of body weight that will be around 260 g's any tips on good sources of protein (low carbs) allso if i change my diet like your saying is my training ok or should i change that around ????


----------



## sizar (Nov 13, 2008)

get a good split of training mate..

Eggs

Chicken

Fish

Lean red meat

low fat cottage cheese

protein powder

all good source of protein


----------



## welshman (May 22, 2008)

Whey protein all the way mate, you have to get some real food in as well though, chicken, beef, fish. No processed crap


----------



## tuneups (Apr 2, 2010)

ok but is whey protein packed with carbs


----------



## welshman (May 22, 2008)

sizar said:


> get a good split of training mate..
> 
> Eggs
> 
> ...


Lol, you beat me too it. Did you ever post up your diet and training regime that you were using to get down to that size as that's awesome progress!?


----------



## Guest (Apr 4, 2010)

1.5g of protein per 1lb of *lean* body mass, remember.


----------



## welshman (May 22, 2008)

tuneups said:


> ok but is whey protein packed with carbs


It's just protein mate, mix it with water and there's none at all


----------



## tuneups (Apr 2, 2010)

ok ill order some today on this here interweb lol any brands to go with allso im posting some pics of before an after sorry for gay poses lol jus wanted to monitor progress let me no wat you think


----------



## Guest (Apr 4, 2010)

tuneups said:


> ok ill order some today on this here interweb lol any brands to go with allso im posting some pics of before an after sorry for gay poses lol jus wanted to monitor progress let me no wat you think


I recommend you use MyProtein Impact Whey - it's ideal for your needs and it's cheap.


----------



## tuneups (Apr 2, 2010)

ok will do ive uploaded some pics of what i looked like in january an what i looked like at end of march let me no wat you guys think bout my progress:thumb:


----------



## Guest (Apr 4, 2010)

Where are these pictures?


----------



## tuneups (Apr 2, 2010)

in my album m8


----------



## Guest (Apr 4, 2010)

Ignore that, seen them on your profile. Great progress mate.


----------



## tuneups (Apr 2, 2010)

thanx m8 ill order some whey protein do ya think that will help with gains in 4-5 weeks????


----------



## Guest (Apr 4, 2010)

It'll undoubtedly help, but 4-5 weeks isn't an ideal timeframe. You will notice improvements though.


----------



## tuneups (Apr 2, 2010)

ok ill get on it any way am off for a run before it gets to dark see ya all l8r thanx alot for great advice :thumb:


----------



## chris27 (Apr 19, 2009)

great progress mate..


----------



## welshman (May 22, 2008)

Fair play mate, that's awesome progress in 2 months!!!!


----------



## tuneups (Apr 2, 2010)

thanx for coments people apreiciate it jus in the middle of scouring the clean bulk stickys etc to pick out the bits that suit my needs my plan is to stay around 80kg's but see if i can get down to around 11 or 12% bf by may the 3rd (holiday is on 4th) so ill be tryin to lose fat an gain a little muscle which i know is unorthadox and hard to acheive but am determined and allready proved to my self i got the will power to do it so ill keep my progress posted on here, like diet changes and trainin changes etc and results


----------



## welshman (May 22, 2008)

Losing fat whilst gaining a little bit of lean muscle isn't impossible, its all down to diet. Keep your protein and good fats high and drop your carbs down low (down to personal preference but 100grams a day seems good for most people).

The extra fat loss will make you look like you've gained a little lbm anyway ; )


----------



## tuneups (Apr 2, 2010)

thanx for input wat would you recomend for a good source of healthy fats an should i only eat them at certain times etc im bit cluless bout this tbh but it might be were am going wrong ive ordered some whey protein with 34g's of protein per serving an only 2.6g's of carbs should i jus drink that directly after training ???


----------



## sizar (Nov 13, 2008)

tuneups said:


> thanx for input wat would you recomend for a good source of healthy fats an should i only eat them at certain times etc im bit cluless bout this tbh but it might be were am going wrong ive ordered some whey protein with 34g's of protein per serving an only 2.6g's of carbs should i jus drink that directly after training ???


after training shake and some carbs mate.. HI GI carbs is your best option .. good fats

cashew nuts

walnuts

peanut butter

olive oil

udo oil

fatty fish salmon

fish oil tablets

almond

brazil nuts

Macedonia nuts probably spell that one wrong


----------



## tuneups (Apr 2, 2010)

tar m8 i love peanut butter hahahaha how bout peanut butter on granery bread with a protein shake after training.........enough??????


----------

